
KGI: Apple to Discontinue iPhone X When Second-Generation Model Launches - Apocryphon
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/01/22/kgi-apple-will-discontinue-original-iphone-x/
======
jacksmith21006
Pretty amazing a new iPhone is not super popular. Guess there is a price that
is just going too far.

~~~
j0hnml
I’m not sure if price is the only thing here. This is really anecdotal, but
most people I know who are always first in line to get the newest iPhone sat
this one out, citing sort of a “new device” fatigue as their reasoning. Maybe
this is wishful thinking on my part, but it seems people are finally realizing
that a new iPhone really doesn’t make peoples’ lives _that_ much better.

~~~
mixmastamyk
I’m very happy with the 6s hardware, no desire for face scanning, and prefer
my simple third-party headphones for now.

Not only that, ios11 is bad enough I’ve contemplated getting an android next
time. Something I thought I’d never do.

~~~
infinite_beam
i'm still on the iphone 6 and very happy. had a battery change in 2017 august
and the phone felt as good as new.

